

Lessons from Europe - unstoppableted
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/12/26/lessons-from-europe/

======
dleen
It confused me that someone from the UK would say "I'm moving to Europe".
Also, 3 days is more like a weekend getaway on Ryanair than moving to Europe
(from Europe).

